# WANTED antique racing or safety bike from 1895-1915



## Velo-dream (Feb 27, 2013)

stil want to buy this....

velootje


----------



## paedalas (Feb 27, 2013)

*On this forum*

Check out "IJ diamond frame track racer" and "Circa 1900??? Hawthorne"
If interested let me know.
"Ride on!"
Paedalas


----------



## Velo-dream (Feb 27, 2013)

where can I find them 

do you have any pictures of them

thanks for responding


----------



## paedalas (Feb 28, 2013)

*On this Forum*



velootje said:


> where can I find them
> 
> do you have any pictures of them
> 
> thanks for responding




Both bikes are described on this forum under the respective headings.
If you search this forum using those headings you will find them. The easiest
way would be to copy the descriptions below and paste into the search feature
of this forum top right side.
"IJ Diamond frame track racer" "Circa 1900?? Hawthorne" 
Both include pictures as well as the comments from other posters that 
may interest you.
I have had these bikes for several years and have decided to let go
of the bikes I don't ride.
I have others available but not from this era..
Thanks,
Paedalas


----------



## Velo-dream (Feb 28, 2013)

thanks

I finally found them...:o

nice bikes, but I prefer the ones that are a little bit  more original, non restored, 

as the french say " dans son  jus "

however,

thanks for responding


----------



## dave the wave (Feb 28, 2013)

check the for sale thread under huge bicycle collection.if you did find one your looking at $250 just in shipping cost.


----------



## Velo-dream (Feb 28, 2013)

do you have an old racing bike from +/- 1900 

pics you can send to : fietsen_kriskras@hotmail.com

thanks !!


----------



## Velo-dream (Mar 1, 2013)

keep on sending your offers please...


----------



## Old-Bikes (Mar 1, 2013)

velootje said:


> thanks
> 
> I finally found them...:o
> 
> ...




you may want to ask Bill (corbettclassics), he has a wonderful Kenmore track bike, fully original except tires.
http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/member.php?24290-corbettclassics


----------



## Velo-dream (Mar 1, 2013)

yes I contacted him, but the selling price  is a little bit out of my budget 

but I'll continue my search !!


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 2, 2013)

velootje said:


> yes I contacted him, but the selling price  is a little bit out of my budget
> 
> but I'll continue my search !!




Maybe it would help if you would list a price range for what you are willing to spend. That way prospective sellers would know what to offer. You may also want to list your location. If outside the US some may not want to ship.  V/r Shawn


----------



## pedal4416 (Mar 2, 2013)

*What did you buy so far?*

I've noticed you have inquired about every bike that might fit your description and asked the members to send you pics. Lets see some of your recent Cabe purchases!!


----------



## Old-Bikes (Mar 2, 2013)

velootje said:


> yes I contacted him, but the selling price  is a little bit out of my budget
> 
> but I'll continue my search !!






I saw one of your previous post on this thread stating you wanted a bike in original condition, but there's a premium price for that... you probably won't find any "deal" on this forum as people here are collectors.

anyway, good luck. :o


----------



## Velo-dream (Mar 2, 2013)

I still think I can find a bike in it's original condition at a fair price, even despite the fact that  I'm living in Antwerp, Belgium

"You can find anything if you're not looking"

nevertheless, many thanks for all your answers !!


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 2, 2013)

velootje said:


> I still think I can find a bike in it's original condition at a fair price, even despite the fact that  I'm living in Antwerp, Belgium
> 
> "You can find anything if you're not looking"
> 
> nevertheless, many thanks for all your answers !!




Again, what do you consider a fair price? Shipping to Europe for a complete bike is probably going to be at least a few hundred dollars and a nice, original, complete TOC safety is not going to be cheap and a racing bike will probably be expensive. By providing a price range you have a much better chance of getting what you want. Many sellers are not going to waste their time sending you pictures and descriptions unless they feel they have a legitimate chance at making a sale. V/r Shawn


----------



## Velo-dream (Mar 2, 2013)

*wanted racer*

why is everyone always "wasting their time"....

I'll accept every offer of "those who are passioned about antique bikes, and those who have time to talk about antique bicycles/antique racers"

those who dont't ...it's a pitty for them and for me, too bad ...

I always have time to talk about antique bikes !!

however,

thanks for your honest reply!!

someone, passioned by old bicycles ...and yes ....living in Europe ....


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 2, 2013)

I give up!


----------



## Velo-dream (Mar 2, 2013)

I won't  !


----------



## corbettclassics (Mar 3, 2013)

Freqman1 said:


> Again, what do you consider a fair price? Shipping to Europe for a complete bike is probably going to be at least a few hundred dollars and a nice, original, complete TOC safety is not going to be cheap and a racing bike will probably be expensive. By providing a price range you have a much better chance of getting what you want. Many sellers are not going to waste their time sending you pictures and descriptions unless they feel they have a legitimate chance at making a sale. V/r Shawn




Shawn makes an excellent point here for this buyer.  But, I don't think the buyer here quite understands some sellers and their way of doing things.  Some of us have lots of
patience with new buyers and some of us feel that a person is - "wasting their time".  The person who feels that you are wasting their time is, usually someone
who has a very busy schedule and has dealt with people like Kris many times.  Kris seems to have all the time in the world to talk with people about bikes and he
needs to realize that some of us don't have all the time he has.  My experience with this new buyer went something like this:

He contacted me and wanted to know how much I wanted for my Kenmore.  The bike really isn't for sale and I haven't really thought much about it.  I posted a pic
for him as he was asking about these early racers.  I felt this would help in identifying his search for people.  I don't mind showing a pic of it and if you are interested in it
then contact me and I will consider the sale of it.  I didn't have a price and mentioned to him that people have inquired about it in the past and that I have had
offers by people upwards of 3K.  I asked him to make an offer of 3K or more and I will certainly consider it and let him know.  I always work with someones budget
and have done so through the sales of about 80 to 100 of my early Track Racers - the last of the collection.  There are fees with transfers and shipping costs which
I will cover and in the end I may come out with a substantial amount less than what I originally wanted.  But, I will work with you and help you get what you want.

Kris wrote me for more pics which I sent ( over and over ).  I told him to make an offer - as earlier described.  He wrote back stating that - "his policy" - is that the seller set a price and
then that the seller - "has to be negotiable on his price".  I didn't really have a price set and prefer to see your offer and your budget.  About 6 or 7 days later of him
continuously asking for the same pics and "what's your price", I got an email from him stating that he felt he only wanted to spend $2,500 on that bike.  If he would
have just said this from the beginning ----- then nobody's time would have been wasted with me continuously sending the same pics back and forth - and for me asking 
what is your budget - just make an offer.  I would have never had the collection I have had over the last 34 years of collecting if I never made offers.  Some people
do have a price set on something ( I have on many bikes ) and some are just not sure.  So make an offer and we'll go from there as this will establish a relationship that
you are serious about the bike in question.  Always start with a reasonable offer and go from there.

In the end --- he lost. He didn't make an offer of 3K or more ( or attempt an offer ) and wasn't willing to negotiate with a fair sale of the bike.  Sure, I may have let it go for his budget but then there is shipping and the fees mentioned with bank transfers etc.  He wasn't interested as he has "his policy".  I felt for me that, he basically - "wasted my time".  He should have said from
the beginning after seeing the pics and "my offer to him" that, he felt he would only spend $2,500 on the bike.  Great!!!!! lets go from there - negotiate - and then figure out shipping etc..

> He'll eventually find what he's looking for but it will take some time, maybe days or months - maybe years.  It depends if you want one bike or 100.

The old saying goes that if you really want something then, -- "if you don't swing the bat, you'll never hit a home run!"   > Or - since he lives in Europe, they play soccer... "you won't score
a goal if you don't go kick that ball" ( Go after it if you really want it! )

No hard feelings for Kris.  I'll still help him find an early racer if this is what he is looking for.  Some people will just "give up" and end their assistance with him but he seems
like a good guy and just has to learn that some people want you to make an offer.  So my suggestion is - throw out "your policy" and start negotiating and you'll own the bike you're looking for.


----------



## Velo-dream (Mar 4, 2013)

*pric setting*

Hello

hello, what a  long answer to my thread, it seems you have still a lot of time to talk about pictures, or you can tab very quick on the keyboard...I only use two fingers 

I'm gonna try to explain (in English, yes !!) what my intention  is:

I do like American bikes very much, they have a lot of " style and fineness"
I also do like a racer (racing bike)

therefore I wanted to by an American racing bike

I had no clue  about their prices , so I thought it would be fair to ask to the sellers to give me their prices,  NOT INCLUDED SHIPPING
OR PAY PALL COSTS !

Normally selling is always a bit of giving and taking to finally agree about a price, suitable for both parties ...

I did not want to offend someone with " my policy" but my experience over the years is, better to ask a price at (from ?) the  salesman !!

So I did it all the time, also whenever I sell something !!

anyway thanks for your long and honest reply 

 still looking for an early racing machine 

bike greetings

Kris


----------

